# 2006 Pathfinder coolant change



## jquintero72 (Mar 26, 2010)

How do I change the coolant on my 2006 Pathfinder?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

get the engine up to operating temp than shut it off, and carefully open the drain valve on the bottom of the radiator, make sure to catch the antifreeze in a suitable container, I would run fresh water thru the radiator until the water coming out is clear. Than re-fill the radiator, start the truck and after the thermostat opens the water level will drop, add more water until full, some engines have a air release valve somewhere, on my 87 V6 it was a screw in the upper radiator hose but not sure where it is on your motor. Repeat the draining and re-filling process 2 or 3 times than after last drain re-fill with proper amount of anti freeze.


----------



## ncpathfinder (Mar 28, 2008)

Don't follow that advice unless you want to replace the cylinder heads! Never drain hot coolant out of an engine. Drain the cold engine and radiator, I remove the thermostat, flush the system with water, drain water again, fill with a water and a flush additive (Prestone Super Flush or equiv.), drive it around for a day or two, let engine cool to ambient temp, drain, fill with water and flush everything out with hose, drain radiator and block, install new thermostat, then fill with proper mixture of coolant and distilled water.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

sorry about that, just checked the FSM and re-read the draining the coolant section, I missed the part about draining it when the engine is cool, it also says after refilling the coolant and letting the engine warm up to wait until it cools off before draining it again. My mistake, thanks for noticing and correcting my reply


----------

